

Crowdtilt Raises a $23M Series B Led by A16Z - ajaymehta
http://blog.crowdtilt.com/led-a16z-crowdtilt-raises-series-b/

======
klochner
This is the original Groupon business model, interesting that it ended up
being successful.

 _It started as ThePoint.com, a site launched in November 2007 that lets you
start a campaign asking people to give money or do something as a group--but
only once a "tipping point" of people agree to participate._

 _Founder Andrew Mason and his investors soon realized The Point was headed
toward failure, and fast. The founders worked on it a year and they went
through about $1 million but got no traction. Its business model was not
working._

~~~
pbreit
First, a comparison to Groupon is inappropriate since the markets served are
significantly different (CrowdTilt is more like Kickstarter).

Second, that a concept supposedly failed (not clear that the concept was
ThePoint's main problem) does not weigh heavily on if the concept works with a
different team in a different way, etc.

~~~
klochner
ThePoint _was_ like kickstarter. I wasn't trying to slander crowdtilt, just
found it interesting.

------
christiangenco
Congratulations James! I keep kicking myself for not helping revamp your PHP
code base to become employee #3 four years ago.

I do hope you blog about the failure of your micro loan venture one day - it's
incredibly inspiring how you ended up turning it around (especially in the
light of your current success).

------
angryasian
Execution matters and when you're the official crowdfunding platform for
reddit , I'm sure that helps.

[http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/new-fundraising-options-
desig...](http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/new-fundraising-options-designed-
just.html)

------
rjvir
A16Z is on fire this week. Led rounds of $25mil in Coinbase, $75mil in Oculus,
and now $23mil in Crowdtilt.

~~~
bitsweet
must have been a fun capital call to make

------
nwenzel
Congrats guys!

Looks like pg needs to update his tweet:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/411213292330164224](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/411213292330164224)

~~~
zbruhnke
Pretty sure they were already included in that list, they raised a $12 series
A like 9 months ago

------
ajju
Congrats James, Khaled, Ajay and team!

------
jareau
Congrats to the the Crowdtilt team!

------
geolisto
Congrats, Crowdtilt!

------
Jarred
Congrats Crowdtilt!

------
dnautics
congrats!

